# redbulldistrictride



## McR33N (3. August 2006)

geht jemand von euch nach Nürnberg zum redbulldistrictride ??
wenn ja macht bitte ein video und stellts rein 
bin leider im urlaub 

danke

MFG mcreen


----------



## MTB Maddin (3. August 2006)

guck ma im DDD Media Beriech


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bombenkrator (3. August 2006)

bin net da fahre morgen früh weg


----------



## SahnebrotRider (4. August 2006)

Am 7.08. 
um 17.oo, 2o.oo, 23.oo Uhr
auf MTV (MTV-News)


----------



## Tom:-) (4. August 2006)

McR33N schrieb:
			
		

> ...bin leider im urlaub ...


 
sonst noch probleme?
sowas gibz ja wohl nich ...


----------



## dermaddin (5. August 2006)

Für alle die nicht am Freitag teilhaben durften, habe ich schon mal eine erste  Auswahl online gestellt.





Enjoy

Grüsse
Martin


----------



## pEju (5. August 2006)

geile bilder hast de da!

aber ich würde trotzdem sagen ein thread reicht.

wegen mir kann man den hier schließen. bzw. kann man nicht aus zwei einen machen?


----------



## Andrea35 (5. August 2006)

dermaddin schrieb:
			
		

> Für alle die nicht am Freitag teilhaben durften, habe ich schon mal eine erste  Auswahl online gestellt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Huhuuuu 
suuuuuuuuper Bilder - vielen Dank - war gestern arbeiten. Aber heute bin ich a bissi guggen.    
War letztes Jahr schon sehr beeindruckt. Wird heuer wohl nicht weniger werden. 

vlg Andrea 

ps. soll ja der Cedric auch dabei sein - wenn ich richtig gelesen habe.


----------



## blacksurf (5. August 2006)

NorcoFox schrieb:
			
		

> geile bilder hast de da!
> 
> aber ich würde trotzdem sagen ein thread reicht.
> 
> wegen mir kann man den hier schließen. bzw. kann man nicht aus zwei einen machen?



da wird nix geschlossen, das Event ist in Franken und dies ist das Frankenforum!


----------



## 0815p (5. August 2006)

Hey Martin 
super fotos, mach weiter so,immer schön gute bilder anzusehen
Grus metzi


----------



## Allrounder88 (5. August 2006)

Ich hab ordentlich Videomaterial von nem Kumpel der des am Freitag gefilmt hat und Bilder gemacht hat . Waren am Freitag beim RB DR in Närnbärch . Kann aber noch a weng dauern !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smerles (5. August 2006)

Sehr schicke Fotos! Kannst du die auch grösser online stellen oder mir zumailen? Könnt ma wieder n neues Wallpaper brauchen


----------



## McR33N (5. August 2006)

jo hammer bilder besten dank

ich hab gesgehn das man sich die videos auch runterladen kann


mfg mcreen


----------



## dermaddin (5. August 2006)

So Mädels,

hier kommen die druckfrischen Samstags-Fotos vom Red Bull District Ride.





Die schnelle Auswahl gibt es hier zu sehen 

Anfragen in hoher Auflösung beantworte ich gerne gegen Bares 

Grüsse und viel Spass mit den Bildern
Martin


----------



## pampam (6. August 2006)

am district ride haben sie sogar einen trailer vom neuen new world disorder gezeigt!!! FÄTTESTE action ..... ein super film


----------



## McR33N (6. August 2006)

ich sahs euch wenn ich des alles seh und les, ich könnt mich den ganzen tg treten das ich weg bin, 2 wochen ohne bike und dann auch noch das beste verpassen


----------



## Bikewurst (6. August 2006)

Hier mein Lieblingsfoto von gestern... Die Digicam ist alt, das Motiv finde ich aber gut..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (6. August 2006)

bilder vom bike_schrat
http://www.zabotrails.de/images/gal_15/index.html

aber für mich das bild des tages (geknipst vom SaberRider):


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (6. August 2006)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> bilder vom bike_schrat
> http://www.zabotrails.de/images/gal_15/index.html
> 
> aber für mich das bild des tages (geknipst vom SaberRider):




das is echt mal n TOP Pic 

fettes RESPECT


----------



## silvarida (6. August 2006)

Der District Ride war der Hammer!






weitere Bilder + Berichte von Freitag und Samstag auf => http://www.soulbiker.com


----------



## silvarida (6. August 2006)

anbei noch eine kleine Collage von gestern






noch mehr davon auf => http://www.soulbiker.com im Bericht und in der Bildergalerie von Nürnberg. 

have fun!


----------



## McR33N (7. August 2006)

einfach nur noch geil! sau geile pics. morgen also am Dienstag dem 8. kommt auf MTV eine kompleete reportage, schaut einfach mal auf http://www.redbulldistrictride.com/  da könnt ihr euch auch direkt die videos reinziehen


----------



## wotan_S_rache (8. August 2006)

Nachtrag:
http://www.zabotrails.de/images/gal_16/index.html
http://www.zabotrails.de/images/gal_17/index.html

Bilder vom SaberRider siehe http://www.downhill-society.com/


----------



## smerles (8. August 2006)

Falls es jemandem noch nich aufgefallen ist, hier n nettes Helmcam-Video vom Kurs und noch einige Videos mehr (auf die Bilder klicken die unter dem Helmcam-Vid sind) :

http://www.geckocams.com/D/indexD.html#


----------



## MasterChris (28. August 2006)

hab auch einige bilder gemacht...
siehe in meiner "gallerie" ... ich bitte um bewertungen und kommentare


----------



## SpongeBob (28. August 2006)

Ich habe auch Fotos gemacht 

KLICK


----------

